# Bottlecaps & Corks 2018 Elkhart, IN



## FXibley (Jul 23, 2018)

Went to this fundraiser for Big Brothers, Big Sisters of Elkhart which is a Beer, Cider, WIne and Mead tasting competition. The guy that started it goes up to pick up grapes with my uncles and me every year and has been telling me about it for a couple years. I decided to enter this year my 2017 Concord and got first place in the Wine/Mead judging category out of 18 wines/meads. They also do a people choice award for fundraising and the guys next to me won that. It was a fun event that brought out local brewers and vintners and allowed them to show their stuff to the local community while raising money for a good cause.


----------

